# 2 male kittens wanted



## Evurr (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here and I will be posting an intro soon, however I thought I would kick off with what I really want.

I'm looking for 2 male kittens, preferably within the Northamptonshire area but am willing to travel.

I don't want any special breeds and would prefer to re-home from a sanctuary or someone with "accidental" kittens than buy from breeders.

If I could choose which colours I would love either ginger, tabby, or "felix" markings (they don't have to both be the same, happy to mix and match) and would prefer if they came from "chunky" stock... but in the end I'm gonna love them whatever colour they are.

We have a holiday booked for the first week in May so would be looking to collect as soon after that as possible.

Willing to pay to cover costs such as chip, jabs and neutering etc.

Our home is cat friendly with just me and my partner, no kids, in a quiet area. We are also hoping to move to the countryside very soon so will hopefully be able to offer fields to roam in too.

After losing my wonderful charlieboy the house seems so quiet  and need bundles of love to bring mischief to the house :w00t:.


----------



## Evurr (Apr 17, 2009)

now looking at your classifieds I wonder if I should have posted this there... please move if you feel appropriate.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues 
Cat Rescue and Rehoming Shelters in Northamptonshire, UK


----------

